# How long does your Battery Last



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Are others having the same problem as I do where my battery lasts about 5 or 6 hours. I leave the house with 100% charge plug the phone into the charger using the 3.1amp charger but the phone demands more than the charger can put out.

I emailed Uber and their response was yep the app transmits a lot of data and uses a lot of power. How do you stay out for 8 or 10 hours and keep your phone charged?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine charges fine with the 12V USB adapter. Off the charger, the battery lasts less than two hours.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I just plug in for 15 minutes or so every 2-3 hours, and it charges fast enough to keep going without issue.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

geeman said:


> Are others having the same problem as I do where my battery lasts about 5 or 6 hours. I leave the house with 100% charge plug the phone into the charger using the 3.1amp charger but the phone demands more than the charger can put out.
> 
> I emailed Uber and their response was yep the app transmits a lot of data and uses a lot of power. How do you stay out for 8 or 10 hours and keep your phone charged?


yep! You are getting very good battery life. Mine lasts 3 hours tops if not plugged in. I'd try a different charger - it may say 3.1amp which is a lot, but doesn't sound as if its putting out anywhere near that amount


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> yep! You are getting very good battery life. Mine lasts 3 hours tops if not plugged in. I'd try a different charger - it may say 3.1amp which is a lot, but doesn't sound as if its putting out anywhere near that amount


My UberPhone stays fully charged when plugged in while driving.
Either your phone battery is fried due to overheating, or you need a new charger.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My UberPhone stays fully charged when plugged in while driving.
> Either your phone battery is fried due to overheating, or you need a new charger.


That's probably right - I've been told 2.2 amps is the Max charge fo iPhone, so 3+ may cook it. If its up on the dash in the sun, it could actually shutdown or burn up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I ain't no iphone expurt... here is my experience

mine is plugged in all the time to a .5 amp adapter. I keep the backlight on 50% or less, much less at night.

I also keep bluetooth and wifi off, and mount it low out of the sun.

I keep 100% charge no problem for 12 hours.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. You would think Uber would give me a good answer but no. Uber is the one that sent me the 3.1amp charger for the cigarette lighter with dual USB port. My Andriod charges just fine on it even though navigator isn't running all the time but the iPhone eventually drains after 5 hours.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I ain't no iphone expurt... here is my experience
> 
> mine is plugged in all the time to a .5 amp adapter. I keep the backlight on 50% or less, much less at night.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip I'll try it and if it works maybe I'll edumacate the dimwits at uber


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

i shut off wifi and bluetooth and dropped the brightness to about 50%. when charging, it slowly climbs.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

The charger Uber sent me did not charge the phone when I was on the Uber network or the phone was on. I used my own charger and it charges perfectly.


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife and I went through about 6 shit chargers, fortunately 4 of them were provided by Uber and Lyft. I've had good results with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006SU0SX0/?tag=ubne0c-20

It keeps my personal iPhone 5S and the Uber iPhone 4 fully charged while plugged in. Also, one of the nuisances with the bogus chargers is they would spring themselves out of the socket. The one linked above will wiggle it's way out of the socket, but much much more rarely.


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

the 12v adapter uber sent me did fail, now that i think about it. i'd forgotten and just went and replaced it after a week.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I have wifi on, bluetooth on and brightness at about 90%
My phone stays at 100% battery at all times.

I do not use anything that Uber gave me.
I have a beefy charger that I picked out from Amazon based on reviews.
I can look up the model if anybody is interested.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Get something with at least 2 amps per port, 2.4 is better.
I use this one...
http://www.ianker.com/product/71AN2452CSS-BA


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

geeman said:


> Are others having the same problem as I do where my battery lasts about 5 or 6 hours. I leave the house with 100% charge plug the phone into the charger using the 3.1amp charger but the phone demands more than the charger can put out.
> 
> I emailed Uber and their response was yep the app transmits a lot of data and uses a lot of power. How do you stay out for 8 or 10 hours and keep your phone charged?


Uber sent me a power adapter with a charging cord for the power outlet in the car. The power adapter has two usb inputs on it.

You should have them send you one.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Uber sent me a power adapter with a charging cord for the power outlet in the car. The power adapter has two usb inputs on it.
> 
> You should have them send you one.


Almost forgot, the power adapter Uber sent me, I can't charge two things at once. Even though it has two usb, you can't charge two devices at once. It goes back and forth between devices on the 2 usb port.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

You should keep wifi on, otherwise your gps will be off.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> You should keep wifi on, otherwise your gps will be off.


My WiFi is off and GPS works fine. Don;t need WiFi for GPS as it will use the AT&T network.


----------



## ubrad (Jul 28, 2014)

5 volts at 1 amp (= 5 watts) is the max power rate the iPhone can draw. It doesn't matter what the charger capacity is above 1 amp, since the phone can only ever pull 1 amp max.

iPads or other larger devices can charge at 5 volts and up to 2.1 amps (~10 watts).

If you have a multiple-port charger, the maximum charging capacity might be shared amongst the ports, or 1 port might allow a higher charging rate than the other.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

geeman said:


> My WiFi is off and GPS works fine. Don;t need WiFi for GPS as it will use the AT&T network.


GPS should be accurate to within a few feet, assuming your device has a good "view" of enough satellites. WiFi improves accuracy because it also calculates location based on signal strength from access points in range, whether you connect to them or not. Part of Google's Street View program includes mapping WiFi locations. Cell phones also use cell towers to triangulate location as well (although this is the least accurate, especially in cities).

GPS is the most accurate, but "seeing" enough satellites in an urban environment can be problematic. You need 4 satellites for an accurate location including altitude, but 3 will get you pretty close. Then there's also solar flares, sunspots, and electromagnetic storms in the ionosphere to consider... all of which can effect the accuracy of GPS.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

The charger and mount arrived to me broken from day one.

I emailed Uber asking for a new one and the response was we only provide the first one so you will have to buy it yourself.

Great way to treat new employees!


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I think there's a problem with the charger; sometime I need to uplug it and plug it back in. If it's getting a charge, you'll see the lighting bolt and the battery will be green.


----------



## Bob-in-Pasadena (Dec 22, 2015)

geeman said:


> Are others having the same problem as I do where my battery lasts about 5 or 6 hours. I leave the house with 100% charge plug the phone into the charger using the 3.1amp charger but the phone demands more than the charger can put out.
> 
> I emailed Uber and their response was yep the app transmits a lot of data and uses a lot of power. How do you stay out for 8 or 10 hours and keep your phone charged?


You need a charger cord you can plug into your car's power outlet .... keep it plugged in all day. I've done a bunch of 12-15 hour days and that's the only way to get though it .....


----------

